# 30% off traffic fines after Eid



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

gulfnews : Traffic fine relief in Dubai will arrive after holidays


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to know!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Very good I will get good discount thx for the news


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe they should keep the fines the same but let you drive 30% faster!!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Come one I didn't renew my ownership coz the fine now I will renew it with this offer


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe they should keep the fines the same but let you drive 30% faster!!


I second this! :clap2:


----------

